# 59 and San jacinto ramp



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there any ramps around 59 and jacinto besides the private one at Kingwood I don't know any one there so can't use it but wanna try fishing that part of the river the one I seen on the Google earth is now privately owned and is pretty much gone mahalo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

They are all private unless you come all the way from the lake


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

SwineAssassiN said:


> They are all private unless you come all the way from the lake


Dam ok thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The old place that used to be called Edgewater Park will be or has been purchased by Harris County using superfund site from SanJac/I-10 settlement. No timeline set, but this info from Pct. 4 personnel that I spoke to today regarding the new Spring Creek Greenway trail which is now open at 59 heading W. 13 miles total open at this time. nice asphalt path.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations on one of the areas wealthiest zip codes getting funding from the misery of one of the poorest. 
I realize you folks want a boat ramp, but a free one below Lake Houston would be nice for the poor folks.
Fire away........


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

redexpress said:


> Congratulations on one of the areas wealthiest zip codes getting funding from the misery of one of the poorest.
> I realize you folks want a boat ramp, but a free one below Lake Houston would be nice for the poor folks.
> Fire away........


I believe the more money you make the more taxes you pay but I may be wrong so if the richer people are paying more taxes then its not really taking from the poor I just want a place to launch my boat I'll be happy if there using my tax money for that rather then food stamps 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*$0.02*



redexpress said:


> Congratulations on one of the areas wealthiest zip codes getting funding from the misery of one of the poorest.
> I realize you folks want a boat ramp, but a free one below Lake Houston would be nice for the poor folks.
> Fire away........


zip code may be rich but trust me there are plenty of "poor" folks around there too......


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

MAKAI said:


> I believe the more money you make the more taxes you pay but I may be wrong so if the richer people are paying more taxes then its not really taking from the poor I just want a place to launch my boat I'll be happy if there using my tax money for that rather then food stamps
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Nothing at all to do with taxes. If they are truly funding the 59 ramp with settlement money from the I-10 superfund site, then the people that have been exposed to the site should be the ones getting the benefit.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

It does seem like,* if the money came from the settlement of the San Jacinto river at I-10 waste site issue*, it would be used to improve facilities/parks etc... in that area first.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Red, there are poor folks around here too, I promise, they come to our church for clothes on Monday and food on Wednesdays, every week. Thats not the point though, and I agree that it should go to site that it impacted most. I was told it was to be "spread out among Harris Co", they ( PCT 4) applied for some of it and got it. Maybe you should look into that and track the money, not interested in that myself. And then when you find out, write your local representative, or call, or email with your concerns. I will say that the money they wasted on a canoe/kayak launch in JJones Park is waste, I have never seen anyone using it and you can only take out or put in currently. Hopefully this new park will ease those restrictions and you can go E or W or wherever no problem.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

redexpress said:


> Nothing at all to do with taxes. If they are truly funding the 59 ramp with settlement money from the I-10 superfund site, then the people that have been exposed to the site should be the ones getting the benefit.


I don't know anything about the Superfund site. I just thought if it was come from the gov it was taxes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

MAKAI said:


> I don't know anything about the Superfund site. I just thought if it was come from the gov it was taxes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


The funds are not tax payer money it is from a monetary settlement that was reached between the corporations being held responsible for the waste site and the Government.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

SD Hawkins said:


> Red, there are poor folks around here too, I promise, they come to our church for clothes on Monday and food on Wednesdays, every week. Thats not the point though, and I agree that it should go to site that it impacted most. I was told it was to be "spread out among Harris Co", they ( PCT 4) applied for some of it and got it. Maybe you should look into that and track the money, not interested in that myself. And then when you find out, write your local representative, or call, or email with your concerns. I will say that the money they wasted on a canoe/kayak launch in JJones Park is waste, I have never seen anyone using it and you can only take out or put in currently. Hopefully this new park will ease those restrictions and you can go E or W or wherever no problem.


I'm sure there are some poor folks around the area. 
For all I know they have plans to build a boat ramp on the lower river, but I haven't heard. PCT 4 Comm. Cagle has done a great job with the Spring Creek green belt from what little of it I've seen. 
Just seems ironic that the people of Channelview and Highlands have suffered the effects of this site for years, and the first I hear of people getting a benefit from the settlement are those in north Harris County and Montgomery County.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Are we talking about where that ramp was at 59 @ San Jacinto River? I'm not familiar with Edgewood Park.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

redexpress said:


> Are we talking about where that ramp was at 59 @ San Jacinto River? I'm not familiar with Edgewood Park.


Yea that's the one I was talking about that is gone now and also has no trespassing sign

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

10-4 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't get your hopes up for a ramp. If precinct 4 builds anything like a ramp it will 
1. be the last thing they build there...
2. It will be built for the sole purpose of squeezing gobs more money from the taxpayer.
3. they will slap the same draconian rules on it precinct 4 puts on all their launch and nobody will EVER use them !

Been fishing that area for almost a decade now and in that decade i have seen a total of a whopping 2 kayaks put in at JJ Park....and the taxpayer just paid to remake the whole thing over again....and its still not getting used. Precinct 4 is a taxpayer ripoff. ...


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

And yes, the funds should have went to the people who have suffered from the site. Instead they are going to a freaking sidewalk that they have to tear hell out of everything to build and ramps they know you will never go through the trouble of using....i would rather pay for a food stamp...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The words "BOAT RAMP" mentioned or written gets my immediate attention. 
SeaOx is familiar. 
I have a boat ramp on the Trinity River within rock throwing distance of my house that no government agency will maintain. I buy a $13,000 mud boat to use in the river and have to drive 20 miles to a ramp to fish behind my house. OK that rant is done.

I met Comm. Cagle a couple years ago about a totally unrelated issue. He seemed the typical politician and talked a lot about the green belt along Spring Creek. It seemed pretty high on his project list. I assume it's a high visibility project that he uses for PR.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Yort69 said:


> And yes, the funds should have went to the people who have suffered from the site. Instead they are going to a freaking sidewalk that they have to tear hell out of everything to build and ramps they know you will never go through the trouble of using....i would rather pay for a food stamp...


I am a avid bike rider and I use the trails (you call them sidewalks) all the time. I see lots of people who bank fish use the trails to access parts of the creeks and the river that never would have a chance to get to without a boat or kayak. There are lots of families who walk, run and use the trails for site seeing parts of the creeks that they could not access to otherwise. I am also a avid kayaker and I agree the ramp (at JJ park) does not get much use but rules that they have set out are really dumb. You can only launch or take out at the ramp makes people not use the ramp. I don't know why they have this rule. Also you have to drag your kayak a long way to the launch. They should build a road down to the launch to make it more accessible and allow you to use it to put in and take out at the same place if that is what you choose to do. It would be nice to have a public boat ramp under the bridge at the 59 bridge like they use to have years ago. If you use there launches in PCT. 4 you are also suppose to notify them of your intent to use the ramps (where you launch and will take out, I have a feeling not many people do this).


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

sac-a-lait said:


> I am a avid bike rider and I use the trails (you call them sidewalks) all the time. I see lots of people who bank fish use the trails to access parts of the creeks and the river that never would have a chance to get to without a boat or kayak. There are lots of families who walk, run and use the trails for site seeing parts of the creeks that they could not access to otherwise. I am also a avid kayaker and I agree the ramp (at JJ park) does not get much use but rules that they have set out are really dumb. You can only launch or take out at the ramp makes people not use the ramp. I don't know why they have this rule. Also you have to drag your kayak a long way to the launch. They should build a road down to the launch to make it more accessible and allow you to use it to put in and take out at the same place if that is what you choose to do. It would be nice to have a public boat ramp under the bridge at the 59 bridge like they use to have years ago. If you use there launches in PCT. 4 you are also suppose to notify them of your intent to use the ramps (where you launch and will take out, I have a feeling not many people do this).


Well, we'll have to agree to disagree on the sidewalk. People never seemed to have a problem getting in there before they built it ( that is if you really wanted in there and were willing to put form a small effort to do so). It used to have much cleaner water through there before it was built and much less erosion . Used to be a place you could get away from people to relax and fish. Now there isn't anywhere you can go up in there without hearing snapping sticks and heads poking out the woods at you, 4 wheelers going by, dogs barking, people yapping etc..Its definitely taken a turn for the worse! Wont be long and the o'l bald eagle is going to say cyu.....

Now as for the ramp at JJ...you didn't hear ? Its got a nice new road all the way back there to it you just paid to build last year and a brand new wider kayak ramp that will launch a boat as well ( so they can do pontoon boat tours )...the kind of tours where the boat gets parked in the water at the ramp and never moves to look as if a tour might happen... get my drift ?
You can drive back there to launch your yak ( launch or retrieve ONLY of course, not both....but you have to drive back to the parking lot a half mile away and walk back to the launch before you can actually launch the yak...and 24 hours notice...and check in with the office that morning...if you are lucky you'll be in the water by noon...then you have to figure out where and how you gonna get that baby out the water...fun fun...


----------

